# Deer Recipes



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Does any one out there have any good deer recipes. I have some deer meat chillin in the fridge, just waiting to be eaten, but I wanted to try something different from how I usually cook it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I found this one online. 
Marinate deer steaks overnight (or like 12 hours) in Italian dressing, turn once during the marinate. Grill the next day wrapped in bacon. the trick is to not do them more than medium. Medium rare is best!!!


----------

